# NEOM | The Line | 488m x 2 | 1600ft x 2 | U/C



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

so what's 'the spine'?


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

KillerZavatar said:


> so what's 'the spine'?


From what I found out "the spine" seems to be the underground infrastructure that has to be built before anything can be built on top. Tunnels for trains and water pipes for example. My prediction is that those tunnels might be built, but over the ground we will just see some scattered structures. I think they just start building those tunnels to show investors that the project is under construction. It pretty much reminds me of Dubai Creek Tower, where only the foundation was built.


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Well this totally makes sense for NYC, although it will never happen


----------



## azn_man12345 (Dec 24, 2010)

Twopsy said:


>


Whoever made this must really miss the Twin Towers


----------



## ARQDAN (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah. Zero gravity because it makes no sense to build a city like this unless you get no weight. On the other hand, it is not that friendly to fracture ecosystems like this.


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

I wonder why they intentionally damage their reputation by announcing a project that will never be completed. Imagine they just announced the same line, but only with a length of one kilometer. That would already be be far the largest building ever and it would be very hard to build, but the one kilometre version might be possible, if you put tens of billions into the project. However multiplying that with 170 is complete sonsense.

The worst thing is that billions form the state fund are wasted into projects like that. The royal family will always be rich, but the state fund could help average people to live a better life. In other countries like Qatar or Norway that works quite well. The welfare state is funded by that money. In Norway the fund is about $225,000 per capita, in Qatar $150,000 per capita, but in Saudi Arabia "only" about $75,000 per capita. That money could really help people and they should not waste it. Of course the idea is that investments pay back sooner or later, but that does not work with vanity projects.

And at the same time the crown prince stopped Jeddah Tower, a project that REALLY could have been completed. It already was engineered and financed by private investors.


----------



## perheps (Jun 3, 2017)

Umm? world whole would be scratch head "Where moneys come from? it's $100 billions for this? $350 billions for this? or every $ 1 trillions or more cost than X-Seed 4000!"


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Haha, they say that the line is "amazing", "breathtaking", "mind blowing", "the newest wonder of the world". Shouldn't a wonder of the world be built, before you can call it a wonder?


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

I hope the Saudis will not demolsih Riyadh to make people move to Neom:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Twopsy said:


> I hope the Saudis will not demolsih Riyadh to make people move to Neom:


If Riyadh wasn't there, it would all be forests and grassland apparently. That's exactly what I imagine to be the natural landscape when I think "subtropical desert climate". /s


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This is a type 1 civilization project. I guess we have to start somewhere...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Twopsy said:


> Haha, they say that the line is "amazing", "breathtaking", "mind blowing", "the newest wonder of the world". Shouldn't a wonder of the world be built, before you can call it a wonder?


To be fair, all these words would be true if this would ever be build in like the next 50 years or so. Dang, even if just 1km or 2km long it would make for an architectural marvel that would revolutionize the industry by everything they would learn just by overcoming the construction issues they are faced with. So, i personally do hope they throw money at it, just so that we learn a lot by watching it fail.


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

There is a new critical video about the line from last week on YouTube. While it is not the most serious video and gets some numbers wrong, it raises some good points: Where will all the water and food for the line come from. To feed nine billion people, you would need an around ten kilometres wide stretch of farmland on each side of the line for the whole length of it. That video also quotes Jamal Khashoggi, the murdered journalist from Saudi Arabia, who said that the line is so expensive that it could bankrupt the whole country and in Saudi Arabia you are not allowed to voice that criticism. That was exactly the point I made: Saudi Arabia simply does not have the money and they basically waste money that could help the people.

And how do the want to fulfil the promise that every point of the line can be reached in 20 miinutes? The total length is 170 kilometres. So the average speed of a train would have to be 510 km/h. Such speeds may be possible, but in that time you also need to accelerate and to slow down the train or the Hyperloop pods or whatever. So the top speed would have to be much higher that those 510 km/h to still do it in 20 minutes. Also how would it work with millions of people today who all have different origins and distinations? If you put 100 of them into the same vehicle, they all have to travel the same route. You can't stop every 5 km to let people in or out? How should that even work during rush hour? The line is only 200 metres wide I think. How many tunnels for high speed travel would fit in there? The numbers just do not add up in any way. Just look at those crowded highways in Los Angeles. Those have a lot of lanes, but still not enough for peak times. 

Also the idea that next to the line there would only be "nature" because all people will live in the line is very unrealistic. Some things are just to big to fit into the line. The city will need an airport, water and energy plants - perhaps huge solar farms - and people who can afford it will also want a huge own mansion with a lot of green around it. As the video pointed out, the first part of Neom that was completed were some super huge residences for the rich including a palace for the crown prince. It seems even the crown prince does not really want to live in the line or he already knows that the line will never be built anyway. Else he would have built a palace that already is a part of the line.


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

PS: Now they say that Kensington would be nice if you put it into a box:


----------



## Cadaeib (Jan 10, 2017)

Twopsy said:


> PS: Now they say that Kensington would be nice if you put it into a box:


How many more videos to come ? 
In general, the more you talk about something, the less you really intend to do it...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Twopsy said:


> PS: Now they say that Kensington would be nice if you put it into a box:


This one shows what a waste of space it is, Having little cubes as single homes separated by a lot in between. You could probably have the same residential density by building 300m and having residential units be connected like normal apartment buildings instead. Park levels in the bottom will see no sunlight, you might as well have a water feature instead, you're already connected to the ocean on one side, make it a canal and have shops along it for a nice moody atmosphere. Build residential units close together and intersperse malls or use the complete lower inner level on both sides, behind restaurants with a canal view for malls, theaters and entertainment that does not really need any natural light inside the dense lower floors before tapering. Lower levels can mostly be shopping and entertainment and you can have office space maybe facing outwards too. You can even have low budget hotel rooms without windows in the lower levels. Upper levels should be for residents as they probably care more about natural sunlight. Further to the top you can then have park level on the outside just adjacent to the residential level, Certainly on the roof, but also a little bit below the roof where there is some shade for protection, but not all-day shade that would be bad for the plant life. These parks could be staggered downwards where there is some form of tapering.


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

Interesting piece on NEOM in general and touching on The Line in particular:









MBS’s $500 Billion Desert Dream Just Keeps Getting Weirder


Neom, the Saudi crown prince’s urban mega-project, is supposed to have a ski resort, swim lanes for commuters, and “smart” everything. It’s going great—for the consultants.




www.bloomberg.com





A telling quote:


> Neom appears to be one of the crown prince’s highest priorities, and the Saudi state is devoting immense resources to making it a reality.
> 
> Yet five years into its development, bringing Neom out of the realm of science fiction is proving a formidable challenge, even for a near-absolute ruler with access to a $620 billion sovereign wealth fund. According to more than 25 current and former employees interviewed for this story, as well as 2,700 pages of internal documents, the project has been plagued by setbacks, many stemming from the difficulty of implementing MBS’s grandiose, ever-changing ideas—and of telling a prince who’s overseen the imprisonment of many of his own family members that his desires can’t be met.


And it only gets less flattering from there.


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

Guys, I just saw an ad of this mirror building last week!


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes, they spend incredible money just for ads for something that will never be built anyway.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Trevi Group says Saudi subsidiary has begun foundation works for The Line*
https://meconstructionnews.com/5408...iary-has-begun-foundation-works-for-the-line#

*A workforce of approximately 150 people are currently on site but will increase to 250 once the construction site is at full capacity










Trevi Group says Saudi subsidiary has begun foundation works for The Line


A workforce of approximately 150 people are currently on site but will increase to 250 once the construction site is at full capacity




meconstructionnews.com




*
So they re going through with this lol !!!! plus 250 is not close enough for this ..


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Lol @ the full capacity being only 250 workers.


----------



## perheps (Jun 3, 2017)

I think they're mean 250,000 peoples?


----------



## ricfer10 (Mar 27, 2013)

In a first stage, they will build 3 modules of 800 meters each, completing 2.4 kilometers in length. The bay will be 1.2 kilometers wide by 2.4 kilometers long plus a 1.5 kilometer long maritime entrance channel. The progress works and updates can be verified periodically on the website "land viewer" of satellite images, free of charge.


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

I would really be happy to see a 2.4 kilometer building that is 500 metres tall, but just think about how massive such a building would be. Let's say 500 metres are 100 floors and two thirds of the building are just empty open space. Then the building already has 16 million square metres of floor area. How much would it cost to build a single square metre in such a building? $1000? $2000? $5000? That gives you an idea of how much money just the 2.4 kilometre section would cost. If the budget for the whole project is $500 billion, the 2.4 kilometre segment can only cost a little more than $7 billion. Is that really enough?

Also if the build the 2.4 kilometre section now, that means that they already have to decide how many tunnels the final 170 kilometre version needs, because it would be very difficult and extremly expensive to build additional tunnels below a 500 metre tall structure after it has been completed. It does not seem to be that they already solved all the possible problems. If someone is critical about the project, he gets fired quickly. So the team mainly consists of highly paid specialists who just tell the crown prince what he wants to hear. Some of those people earn more than $500,000 per year and they know that as long there is some visible progress and they keep the bad news to theselves, they will continue receiving that salary. 

I know that armies of heavy machines are already walking on preparing the ground for "The Line" for a while and soon we will even see pipes and tunnels getting built, but I do not see any chance that The Line will be built to a scale even close to the proposed one. It might get built, but MUCH smaller than proposed.

When is the 2.4 kilometre segment expected to be completed?


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

This will be massively downsized .. if it ever went above ground


----------



## ricfer10 (Mar 27, 2013)

NEOM | Projects & Construction


Sustainability and liveability claims of Saudi 170-kilometre city are "naive" say experts. Following the Saudi Arabian government's unveiling of plans for an enormous linear megacity in the desert, urban design experts have expressed skepticism about whether its utopian vision is realistic...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ricfer10 (Mar 27, 2013)

NEOM | Projects & Construction


Sustainability and liveability claims of Saudi 170-kilometre city are "naive" say experts. Following the Saudi Arabian government's unveiling of plans for an enormous linear megacity in the desert, urban design experts have expressed skepticism about whether its utopian vision is realistic...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks for posting the link to the other thread, that's a lot more info. Good to see phase 1 being just one 'small' section (2.4km).

How far will they build?

I think, Phase 1 will start some form of construction, but due to costs it will be plagued by slow progress and long stretches of on hold phases. The question will be how soon after construction it happens and how they solve the problem. My optimistic hope is that it will start rising at one point and not be just a hole in the ground and that at some point it will actually finish some form of construction, be it at drastically reduced height and only a couple of sections. This is quite optimistic as either an abandoned hole like Al Burj or an unfinished skeleton like Kingdom Tower seems most likely to be the end result.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

satellite image from phase 1 'hidden marina'










What I believe to be the start of the Line foundation / excavation in red, the part south of it that is further along and more clearly visible is the spine:











source: Woodbridge, United States of America (Dry Tortugas territorial waters). - Land Viewer | EOS


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

I am however pretty confused because, phase one is supposed to be the hidden marina which is this stretch of construction further to the east. But the west side seems to be the most ahead in terms of construction preparations. The whole area that shows progress is 8.5km or so long as well, which is much more than the 2.4km that is said to be phase 1, so i am a little confused about what exactly is going on on ground level right now.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Twopsy said:


> Also if the build the 2.4 kilometre section now, that means that they already have to decide how many tunnels the final 170 kilometre version needs, because it would be very difficult and extremly expensive to build additional tunnels below a 500 metre tall structure after it has been completed.


The spine is located south of the two skyscraper walls: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/ezgif-4-bd477092bd-gif.3638189/


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

That is interesting. So the traffic will not really go under The Line, but next to it. I wonder what else will not be built inside of The Line but next to it. My theory is that they will need many more tunnels than proposed anyway, and if those tunnels are not under The Line, I think most of them will end as conventional streets anyway. Just think about the wide highways in Los Angeles. They give you an idea of how many lanes The Line would need in every direction.

Also the high speed train need a lot of tunnels, because if people have many different destinations, they need to travel at different speeds. That prevents them from all using the same tunnels.They need a lot of tunnels for the different speeds and once a train reaches a certain speed, it has to switch into the next faster tunnel. Or at least onto another track in the same tunnel. As speed increases, a longer and longer stretch of track is needed to switch tracks. If millions of people commute every day, you might need multiple floors of such train systems to have enough capacity and the width of "The Line" might to be enough anyway.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Rail structure seems to be build directly on the south of the building, while access roads are located to the north, I think this makes sense and I am sure more roads and infrastructure will be build when it goes into full construction, i doubt they will remove the access roads they build for construction materials anyway. Phase one being the Hidden Marina means they will likely need a lot of infrastructure like parking and road access there anyway, so it makes sense to start from there I guess and then expand sideways. For rail I assume they need at least two different tracks, one for metro style transportation between districts and one for highspeed rail connecting the major locations such as harbor, marina, airport. If they build it outside the line anyway, I think at least the high speed link should be above ground to save on costs anyway. Metro makes more sense to be in tunnels as you want to have the stations under ground with how the line is set up, but high speed rail could easily be above ground and follow terrain i think.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

And if this thing uses traditional elevator in a traditional core type of vertical transport, the vertical movement of people alone is going to be a hassle. Say I'm at home on 60th floor in the north tower, and want to get to a restaurant on the 40th floor in the south tower just across from me, the walking to/waiting for/riding in the elevator time alone will take 20 minutes.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

The concept to have different architects design different sections is pretty cool, not sure how these sections will be connected though. Really, if it wasn't a line but instead parallel lines, it would solve a lot of problems.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Scion said:


> And if this thing uses traditional elevator in a traditional core type of vertical transport, the vertical movement of people alone is going to be a hassle. Say I'm at home on 60th floor in the north tower, and want to get to a restaurant on the 40th floor in the south tower just across from me, the walking to/waiting for/riding in the elevator time alone will take 20 minutes.


This heavily depends on the section. This section (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/cdn-...om/attachments/fzpqhirxgaapxjk-1-jpg.3637713/) which is one of the least connected ones has a kind of train system connecting the parts to the skybridge. Some other sections have more localized skybridges or in the university section, the university is basically the connection between the two walls.


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

One high speed line would be practical, if it only has a few stops on the 170 kilometres. They promised though that you can get to every point of The Line within 20 minutes. Of course that is not possible, but to even come close, those few stops are not enough. You might need at least one stop per five kilometres or so and from there you would need to switch to the metro and then perhaps switch again to an even more local train. Or you use the concept that I mentioned that those train always switch tracks depending on their speed. I thing the actual platforms should be in the center of the 200 metre wide Line and from there tunnels could even span to far outside the line. 

This whole concept would work much better though if it was a giant circle instead of a line. There could be direct connections between important parts of the circle via high speed trains and local trains running along the circle. Such a circle would have so many advantages. The crown prince basically says that all the city planners of the last few thousand years were wrong when they built circular cities. 

What I would also love to see is a city under a giant glass dome. Maybe a few kilometres in diametre. It could offer a cool climate in the middle of the desert. I would be hard to build, but not as hard as The Line.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

KillerZavatar said:


> satellite image from phase 1 'hidden marina'
> 
> View attachment 3774088
> 
> ...


Well, looks like Chicagoan is gonna lose his account


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

He has a good idea: Just build The Line in the metaverse first and watch, how it works!


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't think this will be 500 meters all the way, maybe one section. making it more like a triangle lol.

*



Neom starts prequalification for The Line towers

Click to expand...

*


> The Line is a 170-kilometre-long series of interconnected buildings with the tallest structures reaching heights of 500 metres











Neom starts prequalification for The Line towers | MEED


The Line is a 170-kilometre-long series of interconnected buildings with the tallest structures reaching heights of 500 metres




www.meed.com


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

Twopsy said:


> The crown prince basically says that all the city planners of the last few thousand years were wrong when they built circular cities.


Well, you know- it turns out that's how reality works. If you want a shape that reduces average travel distances to a minimum you get a circle. Also easier to surround with walls in the past or circular roads in the present.


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

If they really only complete a tiny section, it will still be an amazing building, but it will look like a failure, because they planned so much more. That is a bad tactic. Instead you should just announce small plans and then surprise the world that the result is more impressive than announced.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Gabriel900 said:


> I don't think this will be 500 meters all the way, maybe one section. making it more like a triangle lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they wanted to build it 500m above sea level which would make the Line shrink further inlands to begin with. But I agree that if this ever gets build, it will be massively downsized. I am happy if anything over 200m comes out of this, but i am worried they start construction and it'll stay a skeleton for eternity when they eventually run out of money.


----------



## seb.a (May 6, 2021)

Saudi Arabia wins bid to host the 2029 Asian Winter Games, and they will be held in... NEOM, the new megacity in the making. To see if the project "the Line" also follows the movement, I already find my first lines completely surreal..

*Source :* The times : Saudi Arabia to host Asian Winter Games at £440bn megacity in desert, but you can easily find the same information in any newspaper today.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Just read a news article about a local tribesman being sentenced to death for resisting forceful eviction of his home. Sounds like the authorities are dead serious about getting this up and running by 2029.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Scion said:


> Just read a news article about a local tribesman being sentenced to death for resisting forceful eviction of his home. Sounds like the authorities are dead serious about getting this up and running by 2029.


*Dead* serious you say? 🤨


----------



## Cadaeib (Jan 10, 2017)

How is it possible to be so stupid ?


----------



## artevelde (Nov 2, 2012)

Three Saudi tribesmen sentenced to death for refusing to be evicted


Shadli, Atallah and Ibrahim al-Howeiti of the Howeitat tribe have been 'sentenced to death for refusing to leave their homes' to make way for the new £450billion mega-city Neom.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Redzio (Jan 28, 2012)

Scion said:


> Just read a news article about a local tribesman being sentenced to death for resisting forceful eviction of his home. Sounds like the authorities are dead serious about getting this up and running by 2029.


Fortunately it wont happen. And im very glad about it. It's so sad that no one can take example from european cities how to build a good new ones.


----------



## Juris M (11 mo ago)

The force of wind on such tower would be tremendous, and at such length the wind would press it one one segment and go by at different ones causing giant differentiations in applied force along the whole line. Nobody builds a `fence` so high in straight line. I am not even talking about the price which would be near a trillion dollars.


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Juris M said:


> The force of wind on such tower would be tremendous, and at such length the wind would press it one one segment and go by at different ones causing giant differentiations in applied force along the whole line. Nobody builds a `fence` so high in straight line. I am not even talking about the price which would be near a trillion dollars.


A trillion dollars will not be enough if you make a rough calculation about how large this thing should be. 

And I see another problem with the wind. Wind forces could cause the sand of the desert to pile up at one side of the wall. So they would constantly need to take away all those millions of sand.

The enormous wind forces will also make the facade really expensive and that facade alone could eat up most of the budget.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

This is absolutely stupid, the Saudis have been huffing too much oil or something because The Line is impossible in so many ways it’s almost kinda comical. If they want to do this then so be it, that just means they’ll be bankrupt by the Winter Olympics


----------



## BinSuroor (Aug 4, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581353381120987136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581353670796771328


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

BinSuroor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581353381120987136
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581353670796771328


NO

NO NO NO NO NO


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

That will be the world's largest foundation of a building that will never be built.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I know someone who is working on S/E on this. Its a very real project. The Saudi Crown is behind this. Barring political or economic collapse, something of substance will rise here.


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Munwon said:


> I know someone who is working on S/E on this. Its a very real project. The Saudi Crown is behind this. Barring political or economic collapse, something of substance will rise here.


They may be behind it, but they simply do not have they money to build more than a few percent of what is proposed. There is not only one reason, why the project will fail, but several reasons. 
If there was a realistic chance the The Line will be built, investors would be excited and invest billions.


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

Munwon said:


> Barring political or economic collapse, something of substance will rise here.


I think this sentence could be applied in reverse too. If something of substance would rise there, economic and then political collapse will be pretty much guaranteed to follow.


----------



## Reserve (3 mo ago)

This will only work if built by slaves.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

My question, this is piling for what? this could be a substation or a bridge or the towers! there is not much clarity on what is going on.


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Gabriel900 said:


> My question, this is piling for what? this could be a substation or a bridge or the towers! there is not much clarity on what is going on.


Actually I think that just is a digging in the sand to give investors the impression that they will really build it. It is very optimistic to give it the "U/C" label.

It seems they really want to use the whole glass facade as giant solar panels. That technology is already there, but never was used in such a scale. It is called "photovoltaic glass":








Transparent solar panels could replace windows in the future. Here's how


Transparent solar panels are a real thing, and they're not just on paper as they are already popping up around the world.




interestingengineering.com


----------



## Cadaeib (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Me: Sees this monstrosity in the U/C Thread

Also Me:


----------



## Sukhumvit (Feb 8, 2020)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Me: Sees this monstrosity in the U/C Thread
> 
> Also Me:
> View attachment 4143093


Ahahahaah.
Saudi Arabia produces almost 11 millions barrels per day.
The country consumes just over 3.5 millions barrels per day.
The price per barrel is currently around 90 dollars.
(11-3.5) x 90 = 7.5 x 90 = $675 millions per day.

I'm not sure it's a good idea to invest in something as expensive as Neom...


----------



## Kaiser Ferdinand (Oct 6, 2011)

A couple of additional photos from the contractor's website





 NEOM - The Line project | Trevi


Trevi presents: NEOM - The Line project




www.trevispa.com


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm convinced this project will be topping out and forumers will still be denial. I'm not as convinced it will be so high but it will be looooong.


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

They can build a 170 kilometre long city. South East Florida basically is that. They can also build a 500 metre tower. However a 500 metre tower that is 170 kilometres long is not possible in the foreseeable future.


----------



## ricfer10 (Mar 27, 2013)

Kaiser Ferdinand said:


> View attachment 4143781
> 
> View attachment 4143780
> 
> ...


----------



## ricfer10 (Mar 27, 2013)

dear, if you really want to contribute to the debate, I suggest you send recent photos of the progress of the project and not a copy and paste of old photos from the Trevi website.


----------



## KAAAZ (Nov 17, 2011)

ricfer10 said:


> dear, if you really want to contribute to the debate, I suggest you send recent photos of the progress of the project and not a copy and paste of old photos from the Trevi website.


Where those pictures allready posted here ? If not then what the matter.


----------



## krisu99 (May 16, 2008)

Please try to maintain this thread valuable by providing interesting information and research about the topic. That is, try to avoid personal judgements of the kind posted over and over again here. We all know this is a "very special project"- but no need to rephrase this in one post out of two...

Thank you


----------



## Kaiser Ferdinand (Oct 6, 2011)

Latest Piling Video


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

I just wonder how they got all those machines to a single construction site. Did other projects somewhere else have to be halted and all machines and workers were moved to Neom?


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Sukhumvit said:


> Ahahahaah.
> Saudi Arabia produces almost 11 millions barrels per day.
> The country consumes just over 3.5 millions barrels per day.
> The price per barrel is currently around 90 dollars.
> ...


it might be a great place to be during the zombie apocalypse


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer (Oct 22, 2012)

Is this really happening...??? 😯😯😯


----------



## Sir Moc (Dec 16, 2007)

Arround 20000 People has died for the 2022 FIFA World Cup. I wonder how many will die for this project?


----------



## Kaiser Ferdinand (Oct 6, 2011)

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> Is this really happening...??? 😯😯😯


To be honest, something is happening on its site. Perhaps some part of it will be topped out. Perhaps the project will be divided into separate towers. Maybe its height will be cut. Or maybe in general the entire construction site will be abandoned and covered with sand.

As for me, I do not believe in 340 (or at least 200) kilometers of a continuous wall of 140 floors.


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Sir Moc said:


> Arround 20000 People has died for the 2022 FIFA World Cup. I wonder how many will die for this project?


Myth


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Dale said:


> Myth


yeah maybe 2000 or 200 but not 20k that's an exaggeration for sure


----------



## dminer (Jan 29, 2016)

Wouldn't finishing up Jeddah Tower be significantly cheaper and generate the same amount of headlines/tourism-pull as this nonsense lol? I mean, "tallest building on Earth" trick worked for every contry in the past 100 years and did its job fine enough, why waste hunderds of billions


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

dminer said:


> Wouldn't finishing up Jeddah Tower be significantly cheaper and generate the same amount of headlines/tourism-pull as this nonsense lol? I mean, "tallest building on Earth" trick worked for every contry in the past 100 years and did its job fine enough, why waste hunderds of billions


It all is about the ego of the crown prince. Jeddah Tower was built by another prince, who was the richest person in Saudi Arabia. The Jeddah Tower could easily have been completed for another $500 million or so. The money was there and the portion, that was already built, already was more than 50% of the building mass. The crown prince wants a place in history as the great builder. It seems he does not care about the waste of money, as he will stay rich anyway.


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

hundred bucks says this goes the way of Jeddah tower


----------



## Cadaeib (Jan 10, 2017)

Twopsy said:


> It all is about the ego of the crown prince. Jeddah Tower was built by another prince, who was the richest person in Saudi Arabia. The Jeddah Tower could easily have been completed for another $500 million or so. The money was there and the portion, that was already built, already was more than 50% of the building mass. The crown prince wants a place in history as the great builder. It seems he does not care about the waste of money, as he will stay rich anyway.


I actually think the same, the prince Al-Walid ben Talal Al Saoud who financed Jeddah Tower was arrested in 2017 by Ben Salmane. Jeddah Tower could easily had been completed but Ben Salmane don't want to do it because that would make Al Saoud the builder of the tallest structure in the world.

Finishing Jeddah Tower would have give to Saudi Arabia some kind of prestige, people in the world would have heard about the country and I believe it would have make people much more confident about the Line being at least partially completed someday.

Because how do you want your project to be considered seriously when your country started to build the tallest skyscraper in the world and then never finished it ?
Jeddah Tower is U/C on the skyscrpercenter from CTBUH. Someone probaby give them monney to spread this false information. Until now I was thinking that it was Al Saoud but who know, maybe it's Ben Salmane ? CTBUH is used as a source by media, so indicating Jeddah Tower as U/C will make it appears in various rankings and will avoid discrediting Saudi Arabia ...

I'm also thinking about all that workers who spent years in the desert building Jeddah Tower, all those .. for nothing. Just because of Ben Salmane ego.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

dminer said:


> Wouldn't finishing up Jeddah Tower be significantly cheaper and generate the same amount of headlines/tourism-pull as this nonsense lol? I mean, "tallest building on Earth" trick worked for every contry in the past 100 years and did its job fine enough, why waste hunderds of billions


if you have the money, why not, the money spent in Neom so far is nothing compared to the rest of the industrial and tourist projects that is being built in Saudi Arabia.
just today, a 110 $billion industrial complex was launched for Al-Jafurah field.


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Cadaeib said:


> Jeddah Tower is U/C on the skyscrpercenter from CTBUH. Someone probaby give them monney to spread this false information. Until now I was thinking that it was Al Saoud but who know, maybe it's Ben Salmane ? CTBUH is used as a source by media, so indicating Jeddah Tower as U/C will make it appears in various rankings and will avoid discrediting Saudi Arabia ...


The CTBUH has a lot of conflicts of interest. One World Trade Center does have an antenna, which is used for broadcasting, but the CTBUH defines that antenna as a spire. That really stinks if you know that the chair of the height committee works for the Skidmore, Owings and Merrill, who have designed One World Trade Center and Burj Khalifa, the tower with the most vanity height in the world. However to be fair, the CTBUH does not count the spire of Willis Tower, although it was also designed by Skidmore, Owings and Merrill. That was before the SOM guy was the chair of heights though. They do count the spire of Trump Tower Chicago though, which also is a Skidmore, Owings and Merrill tower.

You are right, for an outside investor that looks very bad. They announce a $500 billion project and at the same time there is a project on hold that could be completed for less than one billion. The same is true for another megaproject in Saudi Arabia. The world's largest hotel, which has started construction in Mecca, but came to a hold many years ago. I thought in Mecca it would easily work, as so many hotel rooms for pilgrims are needed. And then of course there was King Abulah Economic City, which never really took off. That was a project of "only" $56 billion.

Of course I hope we will see amazing projects completed in Neom, but they may have to deliver something to make investors confident that Neom is worth investing into.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Adjaya repeats, 
each unit :
*800 meter, 80,000 residents, 6.000.000 m²*
















*














*


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

now 2 tunnels for the line train
Is it me, or does each tunnel looks that it can fit two trains at least?


----------



## Flo Flo (Apr 26, 2009)

During the recent visit of Xi Jinping to Saudi Arabia, China was awarded a big contract for surveillance and facial reconnaissance systems in the Line.

Saudi Arabia is following China and progressively becomes an open air prison. The Line is presented as paradise on Earth but if people ever move in, they will be constantly spied on whatever they do. 

So, in reality, this is an absolute nightmare.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Flo Flo said:


> During the recent visit of Xi Jinping to Saudi Arabia, China was awarded a big contract for surveillance and facial reconnaissance systems in the Line.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is following China and progressively becomes an open air prison. The Line is presented as paradise on Earth but if people ever move in, they will be constantly spied on whatever they do.
> 
> So, in reality, this is an absolute nightmare.


source?


----------



## Amecurty (Feb 25, 2016)

^^Not saying it's true, but one thing is certain.. would not be surprising.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Twopsy said:


> The CTBUH has a lot of conflicts of interest. One World Trade Center does have an antenna, which is used for broadcasting, but the CTBUH defines that antenna as a spire. That really stinks if you know that the chair of the height committee works for the Skidmore, Owings and Merrill, who have designed One World Trade Center and Burj Khalifa, the tower with the most vanity height in the world. However to be fair, the CTBUH does not count the spire of Willis Tower, although it was also designed by Skidmore, Owings and Merrill. That was before the SOM guy was the chair of heights though. They do count the spire of Trump Tower Chicago though, which also is a Skidmore, Owings and Merrill tower.
> 
> You are right, for an outside investor that looks very bad. They announce a $500 billion project and at the same time there is a project on hold that could be completed for less than one billion. The same is true for another megaproject in Saudi Arabia. The world's largest hotel, which has started construction in Mecca, but came to a hold many years ago. I thought in Mecca it would easily work, as so many hotel rooms for pilgrims are needed. And then of course there was King Abulah Economic City, which never really took off. That was a project of "only" $56 billion.
> 
> Of course I hope we will see amazing projects completed in Neom, but they may have to deliver something to make investors confident that Neom is worth investing into.


Well the thing is, if they counted Sears’ Antennae as part of its official height, the entire history of the worlds tallest buildings would have to be rewritten. The ESB would’ve been supassed in 1969 by 875 North Michigan Avenue as the tallest building in the world, and then the WTC North Tower would be the worlds tallest until 2001 when the Sears Tower got its antennas increased in height and well 9/11


----------



## noms78 (Oct 9, 2006)

This must be a joke right. What a waste of resources.


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll say this again... this is a pipe dream. these images or renders look like something out of blade runner


----------



## dminer (Jan 29, 2016)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> now 2 tunnels for the line train
> Is it me, or does each tunnel looks that it can fit two trains at least?


Looks like it could fit Jeddah Tower's corpse. _Fitting_ one could say 😝


----------



## iLikeLemons (1 mo ago)

The Azerbaijan tower or the Dubai city tower was more plausible than this, and I don't Even need to get to the flaws in those.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

what the hell is this?! another line?!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> what the hell is this?! another line?!
> View attachment 4321724
> 
> View attachment 4321709
> ...


Line³


----------



## Sukhumvit (Feb 8, 2020)

This project is hell. It is very expensive.
It's not very pretty. It consumes a lot of resource
It's not eco-friendly
Why not create a high-tech hub in the middle of the desert ?
THERE IS NO ONE AROUND.
Artificial intelligence, bio-tech, port facilities, air conditioning, electricity, desalination plant…
This stuff is going to ruin Saudi Arabia for a while.


----------



## Motherussia (Sep 7, 2016)

The way i look at it, is that it's just one flashy greenhouse.
In that case make the most use of it and grow finest Colombian/Afganian exotic plants.
Also covering it in solar panels would be a wise choice.
I mean if dream than dream big and make it rain from the ceiling (like Singapore garden)


----------



## Kamyima (2 mo ago)

It’s now cinematic universe on your way, because they’re look out of this world movie experience, if they’re left them ruining nightmares for you, it’s real one futuristic coming to you!


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

here is maraaya concert in Al Ula, it might help to imagine what the mirror line will look like






































Maraya, A Colossal Mirrored Concert Hall In The Saudi Arabian Desert - IGNANT


Italian firm Gio Forma Studio Associato has designed ‘Maraya’: a gigantic site-specific mirrored cube in the middle of the Saudi Arabian desert, operating as a...




www.ignant.com


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

^^ that would give me motion sickness


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Well this technically is not yet under construction! As in they just awarded foundation contractor for the towers!!!!



> Saudi BAUER Foundation Contractors Ltd, a company of the BAUER Group, has been awarded a new contract for two further construction phases for the foundation of NEOM THE LINE, satellite images of which were revealed earlier this month.
> 
> As part of the contract, Bauer will also be responsible for the construction of approximately 70m deep large-diameter bored piles up to 2.5 m in diameter.
> 
> ...


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

How will management control wildlife killing themselves in the mirrored glass?


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Saudi BAUER is one of contractor for building the foundation of the line, which will be at least 70 m in depth and 2.5 in width. in comparisin Burj Khalifah piles are 1.5 m in width and 47 m in depth


----------



## Mansa Musa (Jul 13, 2020)

Will be incredible impressive if completed.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

AECOM offices and camp


----------



## LASTKA (Mar 20, 2008)

I still dont believe this is under construction! It was utopic for me.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

cement factory for the piles


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

I do not know if most of you are familiar with "ChatGPT", an AI platform that was published last month. It combines a huge dataset of the knowledge of the world, but only until 2021. So it does not know about latest version of "The Line" yet, because it was announced after 2021. So I took the opportunity to ask ChatGPT, if a skyscraper of 500 metre height, 200 metre width and 170 kilometre length is possible. The response totally came from the AI. It is not based on any other criticism of "The Line" that was published this year because - as I mention earlier - the AI only had access to information that was published until 2021. I usually rather write my own texts, but I think it might be interesting to some of you to see, what a computer that does not have any emotions writes about "The Line" after it hears about it:

_"It would be extremely challenging, if not impossible, to build a skyscraper that is 500 meters tall, 200 meters wide, and 170 kilometers long using current building materials and construction techniques. Such a building would be significantly larger than any structure that has ever been built, and it would require a tremendous amount of resources and labor to construct.

The main limiting factor for building such a massive structure would be the availability of materials like steel and concrete, as well as other resources such as energy and water. A structure of this size would require a vast quantity of these materials, which would be difficult to obtain and transport to the construction site. In addition, the building would have to be designed and constructed with the ability to withstand the loads and stresses that it would be subjected to, which would be a significant engineering challenge.

Moreover, it is not clear what purpose such a massive building would serve, or how it could be used or inhabited by people. It is likely that the sheer scale and complexity of such a structure would make it impractical and uneconomic to build, even if the technical and logistical challenges could be overcome.

In short, while it is theoretically possible to build a skyscraper of this size, it would be a highly daunting and impractical undertaking that would require a significant level of resources, expertise, and innovation."_

I also mentioned the idea of the high speed trains. That was the response:

"_It would be highly impractical and unrealistic to build a skyscraper with a capacity of nine million people and a high-speed transportation system capable of transporting people to any point within the building in less than 20 minutes. Such a building would be significantly larger than any existing structure, and it is not clear how it could be constructed, powered, or supplied with the resources necessary to support such a large population.

In addition, it would be extremely challenging to design and build a high-speed transportation system that could operate within the confines of a building and meet the performance requirements specified. Currently, the fastest trains in the world operate at speeds of up to around 600 kilometers per hour, and they require dedicated tracks and specialized infrastructure to operate safely and efficiently. It is not clear how trains that are significantly faster than these could be developed or how they could be made to operate safely within the confines of a building.

Overall, the idea of building a skyscraper with a capacity of nine million people and a high-speed transportation system that can transport people to any point within the building in less than 20 minutes is not feasible with current technology and construction techniques. It would require a level of innovation and resources that is not currently available, and it is not clear what purpose such a structure would serve or how it could be used or inhabited by people._"

Make of that what you wish. I was not sure if I should post that here or in the Skybar, but I thought it would be interesting to get an input from a thinking entity that does not have any positive or negative bias towards certain people or countries.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Bruh I’m getting ads for Neom on my Snapchat 😂


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Bruh I’m getting ads for Neom on my Snapchat 😂
> View attachment 4364212


They spend insane amounts of money on ads everywhere. I wonder why they do that. If I was them, I would first build something very spectacular and then media around the world would report about that for free. Do they think that those ads will attract investors? Do they want to sell apartments in "The Line" before even 1% is completed?


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Twopsy said:


> They spend insane amounts of money on ads everywhere. I wonder why they do that. If I was them, I would first build something very spectacular and then media around the world would report about that for free. Do they think that those ads will attract investors? Do they want to sell apartments in "The Line" before even 1% is completed?


the palm jumairah was sold beforethe the land was even created.


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> the palm jumairah was sold beforethe the land was even created.


Yes, that also happens with somehow realistic projects like apartment towers, but I wonder if people would buy an apartment in a building that has a big risk of never getting completed, because it is over 100 times larger than the largest buildings ever built. I know that some are optimistic, but are they optimistic enough to spend money on an apartment in "The Line" before even a tiny bit of it was built?


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Twopsy said:


> Yes, that also happens with somehow realistic projects like apartment towers, but I wonder if people would buy an apartment in a building that has a big risk of never getting completed, because it is over 100 times larger than the largest buildings ever built. I know that some are optimistic, but are they optimistic enough to spend money on an apartment in "The Line" before even a tiny bit of it was built?


that is why they are building the hidden Marina section first, not the whole line at once, but so far everyone is keep talking about, be it positive or negative: free publicity


----------



## Mansa Musa (Jul 13, 2020)

I mean realistically just the maintenance on a building like this will costs 100s of billions per decade. It shouldn't make sense economically, but I really need to see it done. This would make dwarf any human achievement ever made before, I'd absolutely praise the country if they somehow managed to pull it off.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Bruh I’m getting ads for Neom on my Snapchat 😂
> View attachment 4364212


Nowadays i have seen a lot of neom ads on instagram and youtube


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Faruk... said:


> Nowadays i have seen a lot of neom ads on instagram and youtube


They are summing up what they have did so far, as at the start of 2023 they plan to launch a very unique, if not the most unique project.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

proposed Neom airport


Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> more renders of Neom airport
> 
> by morphosis


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Twopsy said:


> They spend insane amounts of money on ads everywhere. I wonder why they do that. If I was them, I would first build something very spectacular and then media around the world would report about that for free. Do they think that those ads will attract investors? Do they want to sell apartments in "The Line" before even 1% is completed?


they plan to list Neom in stock market in 2025, before the project get completed.


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> They are summing up what they have did so far, as at the start of 2023 they plan to launch a very unique, if not the most unique project.


Something else is coming soon???


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

prinzdan92 said:


> Something else is coming soon???


early during the start of year hopefully.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

The expected level at which dewatering occurs has been reached at the depth of 40m.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

Is there any serious chance all those trees surrounding the hidden marina will be planted? Imagine leaving The Line wall and walking into delighting green lush nature....  Might sound utopian but seen they are developing the world's largest water desalinating plant powered 100% by clean energy, it is possible.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

prinzdan92 said:


> Is there any serious chance all those trees surrounding the hidden marina will be planted? Imagine leaving The Line wall and walking into delighting green lush nature....  Might sound utopian but seen they are developing the world's largest water desalinating plant powered 100% by clean energy, it is possible.


in the The-line exhibition, all the renders the the exhibits show green landscape, I think they will utilise the red sea tree nursary after finishing from the Islands. The tree nursery has a 2 million plants, and they intend to increase it to 25 milllion by 2030.


----------



## Kamyima (2 mo ago)

Could be most cranes single entirely projects in world? I sure cranes more than 1,000 probably more than anywhere in world


----------



## xing lin (Jan 27, 2011)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> View attachment 4405068
> View attachment 4405074


I love the Regal Princess/Crown Princess cruise ship used as a stand-in here-- a timeless design by Renzo Piano!


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

OXLES
@OXLES_
Thareed for the names of the contracting companies working in the #NEOM project : An opportunity for anyone who wants to be employed in NEOM to search for the company on Linkedin and see the opportunities they have in NEOM 1. Mofarreh Al Harbi & Partners Co. 2. Nesma & Partners 3. Alyamama 4. AL-AYUNI 5. Al-Barrak


----------



## Cloxxki010 (9 mo ago)

The ditch next to the canal bank looks...scary. Unless the ditch is heavily partitioned, way too easy to get in trouble with overspill, if the XY scale is not hugely compressed.
But even if it's a few hundred meters between dock and ditch...one clumsy wave from a drunk cruise ship captain (we know that happens more often that it should) would drown the people on the shore while the cruise passengers are blissfully ignorant.


----------



## Cloxxki010 (9 mo ago)

LASTKA said:


> I still dont believe this is under construction! It was utopic for me.


Same for me, but their 1000 m tower also started construction.
After the Chinese got creative with spending their foreign currency surplus, I guess Saudis also feel like turning at least some of their wealth into ral estate, while they still control the price of oil and no real alternative is ready let alone scaled sufficiently.
A line seems cumbersome due to distances that open up between locations on the line, but at least local travel is kept to village levels and longer distance travel is one-dimensional removing complexities and grid lock. Will the main traffic corridors be able to handle the traffic loads at full occupancy, though? I suppose it will take some planning to make people (be able to) live close to work. For digital nomads, and there will me more and more of those, NEOM could be pretty much nirvana. I suppose NEOM will become its own sovereignty and allow alcohol and smart foods? Perfect way to get the masses to subject themselves.


----------



## Mansa Musa (Jul 13, 2020)

build build build 🖖


----------

